# Hymer range. Can you help?



## davidgee (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm currently looking at the Hymer range but find the Hymer website frustrating and can't seem to get a clear list of their current range of new motor-homes and the layouts available. If I use the HymerUk website or Brownhills, I can click on a motorhome type and get taken to a page with no details. It must be me, I can't believe a top class German manufacturer wouldn't make their range clear. Can anyone guide me? From what I have been able to glean, all their models seem FULL of furniture, not very spacious. Is there a spacious model with a decent sized kitchen and NO garage?


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Haven't been on the Hymer website recently, but seem to remember that you can download brochures. these have the lay outs in the back, to give an overview.

Pieter


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Brochures*

Hi,

Take a look here.

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/motorhomes.html

Choose the type and then you can also download the relevant brochures.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you are looking for internal space try the B544SL. I bought this model on the basis of the long seat on the nearside and the equally spacious L shaped one on the offside.

All you do then is remove the ridiculously large table that Hymer install, replace it with a smaller one made to your specification and mount it on a Fiamma system which comprises a base to screw to the floor, and chrome tube to put into that, and a base for the bottom of the table. You then have a system whereby you can either leave the whole setup in situ whilst travelling or put it away (I do that in case of an accident). Stopping for a drink or meal enroute involves literally a minute to set it up.

When lounging you can take it down and result is loads of space.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Javea
Useful information about your 544 - thanks. We are planning to buy a used Hymer this September and I am tempted to look for one of these. They do seem to have very spacious interiors - something we like as ex-tuggers and general lounge-arounders. Your idea with the table was good. We are torn with getting a 544 or a 644 with the extra bed. Do you find the overcab bed in the 544 comfortable enough for regular use for two?


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer range*

Can Javea tell me how to remove the table bolts. In the new B694, I cannot see how to get below the floor to release the nuts.
Thanks Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer range*

Can Javea tell me how to remove the table bolts. In the new B694, I cannot see how to get below the floor to release the nuts.
Thanks Alshymer


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

peterthebruce said:


> Javea
> Useful information about your 544 - thanks. We are planning to buy a used Hymer this September and I am tempted to look for one of these. They do seem to have very spacious interiors - something we like as ex-tuggers and general lounge-arounders. Your idea with the table was good. We are torn with getting a 544 or a 644 with the extra bed. Do you find the overcab bed in the 544 comfortable enough for regular use for two?


Can't advise about regular us for two as my dear wife has problems with her knees and is not able to climb the ladder, gives me loads of comfortable space though


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Hymer range*



alshymer said:


> Can Javea tell me how to remove the table bolts. In the new B694, I cannot see how to get below the floor to release the nuts.
> Thanks Alshymer


On my 2007 model the bolts were quite visible within the metal base which was screwed to the floor. Perhaps they use a different method of securing now but I can't help as I haven't seen one.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer Range Can you help*

Thanks Javea for your reply.
The screw heads are visible, but I am wondering if I unscrew these whether the nuts will fall off and be lost. Maybe they are captive underneath, were they on yours?
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

davidgee said:


> I can't believe a top class German manufacturer wouldn't make their range clear.


Seems clear enough to me (see attached)

Gerald


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi alshymer,

No danger of the nuts underneath the base falling off, they are the usual well engineered Hymer type fixing bonded into the floor.

Easy to undo and just as easy to put back when you want to sell.

Mike


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer Range Can you help*

Hi Javea
I have undone the bolts as you suggested and no problems with the nuts falling off.
The only problem I now have is that the base seems to be glued down to the floor. Did you have this problem?
Kind regards
Martin


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Martin,

Well mine certainly wasn't glued down and I would have thought that with the substantial bolts that they use glue would not be needed. Think perhaps the tightness of the bolts have pressed the base into the flooring making you think it has been glued?

How about gently pushing a decorating scraper between the base and the floor to see if that goes in. Perhaps also rock the pillar a little to see if that loosens it.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*hymer Range Can you help*

Hi
Thanks again Mike for your reply. I have tried that but it won't budge.
Feels really solid. Maybe they used Sikoflex!!!!!!!
Kind regrards
Martin


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I removed my table about 8 weeks ago but then replaced it, I removed again yesterday and it seemed as if was glued to the floor but a gentle bit of pushing on the table leg it soon became free.

Ron


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer Range Can you help*

Hi

Thanks to Javea (Mike) and also Ron.

Finally I have managed to budge the table. As you said no glue but very stuck!!!!

I have now made a hole with suitable hole saw for the Fiamma table leg base to fit.

The base is longer than the depth of floor so now need to make the same size hole in the metal plate.

Is this what you did or did you raise the mounting plate?

Obviously it would be better if the base plate was flush (almost) with the floor and I don't think any strength would be taken out of the original base plate by the cutting of a hole.

I really would appreciate more of your input.

Thanks very much
Martin


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Martin,

I decided to go for the Fiamma base plate which sits on the floor rather than drill into the flooring of the motorhome.

It does not intrude too high above the floor and we find that we do not trip over it, particularly as it sits where the original Hymer fitting was and is surrounded by carpet anyway.

Mike


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Martin
I did the same as Mike, used the sort of flat fiamma base and leg then just mounted a table which I made on top. Just so much more room when you get rid of the huge original table.

Ron


----------

